# Amateur needs help to uninstall Quicktime



## A.Seashell (Sep 6, 2008)

I've recently updated Quicktime in my Mac (Mac OS x 10.4.11) and now there is no audio when I play my videos in Quicktime, Window Media player and Itunes. The version I have now is Quicktime 7.5. I've tried to uninstall the software but I'm not able to do so. It seems that there are hidden components that are not entirely deleted. I have no idea how to uninstall Quicktime entirely. I reckon I should just revert back to my old Quicktime version (Quicktime 7.2) but I can't install that until I've uninstalled Quicktime 7.5. What can I do to uninstall Quicktime? Or what can I do to make the audio work in Quicktime 7.5?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Did you try dragging the Quicktime app to the trash?


----------



## A.Seashell (Sep 6, 2008)

Yes, I did.


----------



## A.Seashell (Sep 6, 2008)

I've also used AppDelete to remove the Quicktime app. But when I try to install the old version of Quicktime 7.2, it says that a newer version of the software is already installed.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

You would also need to find and delete the Library files for it, but I highly recommend against doing so as QT is part of the OS and things may start to break if you take it out.


----------



## A.Seashell (Sep 6, 2008)

Will re-installing the OS be the best option if I can't find the the QT files?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I'd say so.


----------

